# A/V Reciever w/o HDMI



## Guest (Dec 10, 2008)

Ok I know I need to update my reviever to have Hdmi but at the moment dont have the funds. But I have a Yamaha Htr-5835 with multi channel Input. I am using my PS3 for my blu ray player what is the best way to set up for best audio and video. I have a 42" panasonic 1080P


----------



## salvasol (Oct 31, 2006)

First of all ... Welcome to the forum :wave:



socalcustomz said:


> I have a Yamaha Htr-5835 with multi channel Input. I am using my PS3 for my blu ray player what is the best way to set up for best audio and video. I have a 42" panasonic 1080P


If you don't have HDMI ...your other option is to use the multichannel connection. I don't have any experience with the PS3, but if it does have the multichannel output; just connect that to AVR and I think you'll be fine.

For video, use HDMI from PS3 to TV directly.:yes:


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Your correct David, And the best part is the Playstation 3 will decode the newest uncompressed audio formats internally and pass them through the Analog outputs to his receivers multi channel inputs.:T


----------



## Guest (Dec 10, 2008)

the PS3 doesnt have a multi channel output. they only have a so called multi channel output multi meaning two video (yellow) and audio (red and white). so what to do next


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

There advertising is misleading....good to know. Does the receiver have a digital input like optical or coaxial? You can also use that to get the audio from the PS3. again the PS3 will downconvert the uncompressed formats so you can still use them.


----------



## salvasol (Oct 31, 2006)

tonyvdb said:


> There advertising is misleading....good to know. Does the receiver have a digital input like optical or coaxial? You can also use that to get the audio from the PS3. again the PS3 will downconvert the uncompressed formats so you can still use them.


This means ...no HD audio :yes:.

I recall reading about an extra cable (but can't remember if it was for multichannel output from PS3) ...I will do a search :innocent:


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

salvasol said:


> This means ...no HD audio :yes:.


Yes and no, my understanding is when the uncompressed formats are downconverted the bitrate will still be higher than DTS or Dolby digital and will most likely show up as DTS on the receiver but there still will be some compression done.


----------



## salvasol (Oct 31, 2006)

I found the list of accesories for PS3 (http://www.sonystyle.com/webapp/wcs...0151&langId=-1&categoryId=8198552921644481782) ...maybe the post i saw was about the component cable (that includes L+R audio cable) :huh:

Tony is right ...you'll have to use optical until you save some $$$ to get an AVR that can decode HD audio (Onkyo 605/606 is the best bang for the buck) and has HDMI connections :yes:


----------

